# What will you never do again?



## Hooked (9/6/21)

​

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/6/21)

Smoke!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/6/21)

I love roller coasters, but Gold Reef City: Tower Of Terror will not see me again, been there, done that, got the photo... I'll also not ride on the back of a motorbike, at over 260km/h, without a helmet again... that was just stupid...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (9/6/21)

Get married.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (9/6/21)

get drunk on Pineapple beer 

eish

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Get married.


Bravo. I salute you!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WV2021 (10/6/21)

Will never double date.
It is one hell of a mess if you end up going home with the other mates girlfriend

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (10/6/21)

I'd rather not answer this...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/6/21)

zadiac said:


> I'd rather not answer this...


You tease you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (11/6/21)

Good morning Zadiac

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (11/6/21)

Stranger said:


> Good morning Zadiac



Good Morning Stranger!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## supermoto (11/6/21)

Be born.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## takes (11/6/21)

supermoto said:


> Be born.


agreed, I was so traumatised I could not walk or talk for a year after!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

